

A challenge to Startup Lawyers from Fred Wilson - bdclimber14
http://abovethelaw.com/2011/03/a-challenge-to-startup-lawyers-from-fred-wilson/#more-64054

======
joshu
\- i love gunderson. i have used them for delicious, for tasty labs, and
personally

\- fred helped us keep our own costs way down by having only one law firm in
the mix. we produced the term sheets and they okayed it.

so he's actually practicing what he's preaching here!

------
dolinsky
For those who would like to see the discussion on this posted earlier today :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2359238>

